# First Bay Grouper



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Look at this monster. But it is my first ever. Should have mounted it.LOL


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice, grouper sammich! Or maybe just a grouper fold over, lol. Bay grouper nevertheless, congrats


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

nice! Thats about the same size as my first grouper from the yak too!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

nice buddy!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

I got one that size fishing for convicts at the destin bridge. So cool!


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

I bet if I kept it he would have been the best 3oz of grouper I have ever had. LOL. Oh well it was cool but the wind sucked ass. F you wind I'm still pissed at you. 25mph from the south come on. This was on friday BTW.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

That there is a scamp!!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

first scamp ive seen outa the bay...


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

First grouper, still counts!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Nice grouper now if it was only 15 inches longer like it Grand pappy was you would be in the house :thumbup:


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats. Just enough groupa for a cracker!


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Disagree with scamp. Look at the anal fin (rounded no leader). Aquarium sized gag. Very cool!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

kandv2000 said:


> Disagree with scamp. Look at the anal fin (rounded no leader). Aquarium sized gag. Very cool!


You are right and I was wrong! I sent the pic to a biologist and she said its most likely a gag but a better pic would be required for a 100% ID


----------

